# Cherry Burl Bowl



## Graybeard (Oct 14, 2019)

This burl was on a limb, the inside shows the extent of the burl. The cracks were filled with turquoise stone dust from Michael's. Cheap, but I think it was a little course to work with. I've read if you try and crush it the inside white material will show. Probably best would be to use scraps of authentic turquoise.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 14 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## jasonb (Oct 14, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 14, 2019)

Wow! Spectacular!!! Chuck


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 14, 2019)

Love it!!


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 14, 2019)

Nice job. Were you able to get any cores from this burl?


----------



## TimR (Oct 14, 2019)

David, that’s very nice. Great shape and excellent job keeping that natural edge!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 14, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> This burl was on a limb, the inside shows the extent of the burl. The cracks were filled with turquoise stone dust from Michael's. Cheap, but I think it was a little course to work with. I've read if you try and crush it the inside white material will show. Probably best would be to use scraps of authentic turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 172955


"the inside shows the extent" is there a second picture? Looks pur T nice...


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> I've read if you try and crush it the inside white material will show.



If it's white inside, then its not real turquoise. 

Very nice bowl. The eyes are crazy!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 14, 2019)

Great job on a fantastic piece of wood, that's about the nicest color/figure I've ever seen in cherry!


----------



## William Tanner (Oct 14, 2019)

An outstanding piece. I need to try that natural edge thing.


----------



## Diver Temple (Oct 14, 2019)

Very nice. I'm surprised you were able to keep the bark on. Very nice touch.


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 15, 2019)

Beautiful bowl.


----------



## TXMoon (Oct 15, 2019)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 15, 2019)

Thank you everyone. No cores, it's only 6 inches across and 4.5 inches tall. Sorry, no other pictures, it's already in the hands of a friend that gave me the wood. Wish I could do more but the old back is holding me up.


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 15, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> If it's white inside, then its not real turquoise.
> 
> Very nice bowl. The eyes are crazy!!!



Unless they dyed White Buffaloe Turquoise - then "they" would be labeled as crazy - White Buffaloe is rare stuff and $$$$

On the other had - that bowl is gorgeous, just gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Oct 15, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> This burl was on a limb, the inside shows the extent of the burl. The cracks were filled with turquoise stone dust from Michael's. Cheap, but I think it was a little course to work with. I've read if you try and crush it the inside white material will show. Probably best would be to use scraps of authentic turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 172955


Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

